# UK Wangan Mid Night Tunnel Run



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

One of our guys who is also a Local Rep for the SO.Com has organised a genuine "closed tunnel" Midnight run. the 30mph speed limits are off!!!

Anyone interested in joining us then drop your name onto a list from this thread. We will ask for a donation for a local charity we support.

The Venue: The Tyne Tunnel-Newcastle upon Tyne
The Date - 20-11.10
The Time - MIDNIGHT!










Midnight Tunnel Run
Tunnel To close To public For Runs
Photographer Onsite To Take Pictures Of Runs - Photos Available to Purchase Proceeds to CashforKids
Hot Food & Drink throughout The Event
100% Of Proceeds Goes To CashforKids

Runs start on the North side, for people coming from the South like me we have to pay the £1.20 to get through lol

From there you will be directed to a holding area, runs will start at 12:00 Midnight

Runs will consist of 15 cars per group, running through to the south side up to testos roundabout and back through to the North end

Tunnel is 1.6 miles long so plenty of exhaust appreciation, 1st & 2nd gear runs only

Normal Traffic law applies outside of the tunnel, and lets not forget its Midnight & there are residents near both entrances


DaveW-TheGTRShop - Our Wangan Race Car or Drag 32 GTR!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

That sounds cool... too bad you are so far away.
Any chance of arranging that with the Dartford Crossing?


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

:smokin: Sounds awesome! Will be keeping a close eye on this one


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

if it was nearer.....


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

sounds great but its so far away!!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

It is far but if a decent convoy is arranged it may be too hard to resist.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow i would definately convoy to this if anyone else from London is up for it?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

:O vinay let me know if you are convoying from london, might join you along the way from leics


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

1st and 2nd gear only

Come over to germany and have fun in 6th gear:clap:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> 1st and 2nd gear only



75mph+ that second gear allows seems pretty reasonable for a 30mph limit tunnel. Don't want people doing a Christiano Ronaldo special and spanking their cars into the tunnel walls 
You can have plenty fun molesting tunnels in just the 2 gears - popping, banging, flaming and lighting up tyres :bowdown1:

I would be up for convoying but I have to see about getting time off work and also have to pay for road tax and insurance in one hit


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

That does sound really cool!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

heres the full flyer










once again big thanks to Dave for supporting a good cause !!!


plenty of speed to be had in 2nd lol, 



and yes we dont want any of this on the night lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

free stickers for all Tunnel runners too!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.)saltyno1
15.)stef 
16.)
17.)


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll do what i can to come down 

i'm sure i can find a place to kip for the evening.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

markpriorgts-t said:


> and yes we dont want any of this on the night lol




Footballers buying these fast car and not knowing how to drive them I'll give him a break and say the surface looks a bit greasy - but then he should have thought about that!

Tunnel run FAIL! :chuckle:


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.)saltyno1
15.)stef
16.)richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
17.)

my s2000 could make a good camera car with the roof down ?


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*tunnel run*

so is the list for actual tunnel run or list of peoples driving up/down to newcastle?
anyone definately going from london??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

danny-scott2308 said:


> so is the list for actual tunnel run or list of peoples driving up/down to newcastle?
> anyone definately going from london??


This list is for the Tunnel Runners:bowdown1:

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.)
20.)
21.)
22.)
23.)
24.)
25.)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Speedy, how about we sort something like this in the Blackwall


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Got my hotel booked for the night... so definately going to be there now


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

great to see people coming from afar, i have quite a few updates for this but will post them tonight


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Is there a limit to the number of "runners"? what time does the tunnel re-open?

I hope to be there <crosses digits>

Mark


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

panrix said:


> Is there a limit to the number of "runners"? what time does the tunnel re-open?
> 
> I hope to be there <crosses digits>
> 
> Mark


were expecting 150-200 cars, our latest time for having the tunnel back to normal practice is around 3:00am,

the way we are planning it is close the tunnel 15 minute stints at a time for runners, reopen 5 mins if needed for any general public to be let through, next stint of runners and so on


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

richy said:


> 16.)richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
> 
> my s2000 could make a good camera car with the roof down ?


just saw this richy your more than welcome to come along


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

this sound sooooooo coool.......i'd love to go if it was closer. 

alks


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

This list is for the Tunnel Runners:bowdown1:

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.)
21.)
22.)
23.)
24.)
25.)


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

If enough of the London guys are up for this i might pop up as this sounds like a wicked night!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have now been informed that Banzai and Total Nissan will be there for the night also. Im also talking to the local GTR Power Centre to arrange for an R35 to be available for "shotgun" rides through the tunnel.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

D-Ranged said:


> If enough of the London guys are up for this i might pop up as this sounds like a wicked night!


shall we create a thread for people south of newcastle convoying up?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Slightly modified flyer postcode changed slightly and magazines attending added

first post flyer will self update














feel free to create a convoy thread andrew


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Andrew,

The likelihood is there will be more people coming from the South so it would be a grand idea to create a thread so that we can have a lovely long line of loons snaking up towards the TT.

If the idea of a convoy doesn't take off, I think I might go to the Metro Ctr cinema and then come down towards the TT - this would save me £1.20 towards petrol lol

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

If I still have the car, it would be rude not too:-

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.)
22.)
23.)
24.)
25.)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Fuuuu!! I obviously won't be running through in my piddly escort lol but i'm THERE!!

I finish work at 10pm, so will head home a different way and find somewhere to park up!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

be good to see you there andy its been a while, and still not clapped eyes on your 34 yet


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.) IMS (Oulton Park depending!)
22.)
23.)
24.)
25.)


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

560 mile round trip from west london eeekk


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

will have to get mine sorted so can get down. this cant be missed!
1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.) David (mava_rules)
22.)
23.)
24.)
25.)


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

weve hit well over 100+ names on various forums


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

this sounds awesome, I need the lemon on the road sharpish!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hja-Ozz said:


> this sounds awesome, I need the lemon on the road sharpish!


now that would be an awesome sight!!!!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

endo said:


> now that would be an awesome sight!!!!


How about everyone who wants to see it tunnel run phone Ron and bug him to get the car ready


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

would be awesome if its ready in time,


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Oy, you missed me off your list!!

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.) IMS
22.) David (mava_rules)
23.)
24.)
25.)


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> 560 mile round trip from west london eeekk


so is that a yes?? haha


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.) IMS
22.) David (mava_rules)
23.) Charlie
24.)
25.)


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

markpriorgts-t said:


> be good to see you there andy its been a while, and still not clapped eyes on your 34 yet


It's for sale if you'd like the look of it when you see it Mark.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Am going alreadi got my name down...

Southen people- has anyone organised a convoy from you up to the run or you not bothering.. i noticed few of you are wanting to come up just no1 helpin you out....


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I might have missed something, but as this is run in conjuction with TT2, are these runs in the existing tunnel, or the new one?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Andy Hornsby said:


> I might have missed something, but as this is run in conjuction with TT2, are these runs in the existing tunnel, or the new one?


existing one Andy, the new tunnel isnt complete till next year, there still building the entrances


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tempted but its a bit far, and I'm pretty sure 2nd gear on my car only tops out at 100km/h 

You won't get sexy induction roar unless in higher gears either


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest, how will anyone know what gear I am in? If I have my gearbox in "R" mode, it'll change gear so fast I doubt anyone will even hear the gears changing 

Is there going to be some sort of speed checking? That would be the only way I see of reining "some" (that would be me) people's enthusiasm in but what do I know?

Really looking forward to this now


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

panrix said:


> Just as a matter of interest, how will anyone know what gear I am in? If I have my gearbox in "R" mode, it'll change gear so fast I doubt anyone will even hear the gears changing
> 
> Is there going to be some sort of speed checking? That would be the only way I see of reining "some" (that would be me) people's enthusiasm in but what do I know?
> 
> Really looking forward to this now


Speed chck wouldn't work - you might get 70 out of 2nd, I might get 80 and somoene with high state of tune might get 100!

you'll get plenty of induction noise etc at 70 mph in 2nd!


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

How about pulling off in 3rd (yes it's just clutch judder) then blasting it in 3rd and 4th)  It's too far from me really, but good work, It sound's like it'd be fun and sound even better


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be doing around 140 on the A50 on friday at about 05:30am on my normal race, sorry route home from work. Anyone about I'd be greatful if you could video it


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

IMS said:


> Speed chck wouldn't work - you might get 70 out of 2nd, I might get 80 and somoene with high state of tune might get 100!
> 
> you'll get plenty of induction noise etc at 70 mph in 2nd!


I think you're missing my point - apparently, the racers, whoops, runners, are restricted to 1st & 2nd gear only, but how can anyone tell what gear the car is in unless they are in the car with you? Unless they have a Consult III and download your logs lol


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Lubo69GTR said:


> I'll be doing around 140 on the A50 on friday at about 05:30am on my normal race, sorry route home from work. Anyone about I'd be greatful if you could video it


I'm sure your local Traffic Cops will be lined up to help you out lol


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

panrix said:


> I think you're missing my point - apparently, the racers, whoops, runners, are restricted to 1st & 2nd gear only, but how can anyone tell what gear the car is in unless they are in the car with you? Unless they have a Consult III and download your logs lol


lol not sure if youve been before but the place is surrounded with transport police at either end, the run isnt about the speed its about the noise :flame:

theres something like 50 cameras in there too, all be it not speed cameras but staff will be watching and anyone acting stupid will be pulled


its more the idea to start off in first go up to second and play in second, wouldnt reccomend sitting at the top of second for the length of the run lol


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

panrix said:


> I'm sure your local Traffic Cops will be lined up to help you out lol


LOL  the journey home is the best thing about working nights!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

So say theoretically, I could do 140mph in second (lol), there would be no chance of being done for speeding then?


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

markpriorgts-t said:


> lol not sure if youve been before but the place is surrounded with transport police at either end, the run isnt about the speed its about the noise :flame:
> 
> theres something like 50 cameras in there too, all be it not speed cameras but staff will be watching and anyone acting stupid will be pulled
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, I was through there today behind some [email protected] in a 318Ti doing 20mph - to$$er 

Just to confirm then - no speed limit per se but plod will intervene with loonies? Sounds reasonable


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just thought we would add here that we now have over 60 Skylines attending this event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Hope there's enough room for us all Dave.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

expecting 200 cars in total, always room for one more though lol


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

davew said:


> Just thought we would add here that we now have over 60 Skylines attending this event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Better post a s*** load off pictures then :clap:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah i will probs get loads of pictures


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll be bringing my SL/Tripod and a smaller camera for video... and attempt some sexy shots lol.

Gonna try and get a HD cam if i can to do some decent filming too.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

endo said:


> I'll be bringing my SL/Tripod and a smaller camera for video... and attempt some sexy shots lol.
> 
> Gonna try and get a HD cam if i can to do some decent filming too.


give me a shout when you get there and i will get you in a decent spot for pics and vids


----------



## JDM_Garage (Mar 20, 2009)

This looks like so much fun we would be there but drifting the next day. Cant wait to see the photos!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

endo said:


> I'll be bringing my SL/Tripod and a smaller camera for video... and attempt some sexy shots lol.
> 
> Gonna try and get a HD cam if i can to do some decent filming too.


Mike, superb mate. Are you meeting up at Hermiston Gate?

Charlie.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

chas said:


> Mike, superb mate. Are you meeting up at Hermiston Gate?
> 
> Charlie.


Not sure yet... i might be heading down earlier to meet up with my mates in the toon.

Are you guys staying the night?, or headed back up the A68 for some midnight scottish touge action lol


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

I think there are a cpl of people staying, I'll be heading up the road mate. 

Charlie.


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

davew said:


> Just thought we would add here that we now have over 60 Skylines attending this event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you know how many R35's?


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.) IMS
22.) David (mava_rules)
23.) Charlie
24.) Gaz2002
25.)


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.) IMS
22.) David (mava_rules)
23.) Charlie
24.) Gaz2002
25.) Blitzer_Bhoy


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ive been in negotiations with our local GTR dealer, they may be supplying a new GTR for "shotgun" rides through the tunnel.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

not long for this now guys


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

will post full details of where to park and how you go from the parking to the run position on monday

Will also post the guidelines the tunnel have set for the event, nothing drastic mainly about noise / driving outside the tunnel etc....

Oh and full run instructions


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards + mate in Glanza
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) Tonka (well it would be rude not to!)
20.) moonshine
21.) andrew gtst
22.) SPEEDR33PER NOT SURE YET
23.) total-nissan + Project cars (Skyline, Evo & Impreza)
24.) japdazza
25.) x.laura.x
26.) maccas666
27.) Deggers
28.) Clyde
29.) Dragonblade
30.) Joel Crooks
31.) derekh
32.) Lee Hammond
33.) InsanezeD (Strosek 300ZX)
34.) Soap (FTO)
35.) Wookie 9
36.) Yella
37.) steffanchyzak
38.) nrcrobbo (Robbo) 
39.) big mick
40.) bigkev
41.) waller0604
42.) Dwavid
43.) Sharon
44.) Sharon's dad
45.) SIR33
46.) Wizard
47.) g35brit
48.) paul Dixon
49.) up-in-smoke__________________
50.) Blitzer (Hopefully will get the car back)
51.)dean jones
52.)craigieeb
53.)hesh
54.)r33 willie
55.)Smoody +3
56.) Gaz2002
57.)
58.)


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Spot the difference from post from post 75 to post 79 - what's happened to me at Number 19?!?!?!?

Is it 'cos I is pink?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

lol i think daves just copied the list from SO.com

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


OK guys below is the Map of how you will enter the tunnel from Howden Yard and also the T & C's set by the tunnel










Now then the stance on the speed limit, as we all know the tunnel speed limit is 30mph in normal operating times, after many meetings ive managed to have a blind eye turned to this but anyone acting the idiot will by pulled to one side by the police / asked to leave immediately. The way I see it is no one is going to want to go through the tunnel at 7k in second gear for the full run, what has been generally accepted for the run is hard 1st, feather 2nd. If anyone has questions about speed please either PM me or your clubs area rep for guidance (please do not discuss how fast you can go on the open forum).

T&C's are attached in this post and the 1st post in this thread,


Lastly this should be a cracking night, estimating an attendance of 200 cars. Also if this event is successfull there is the possibility of doing this annually.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

argh cant attach the T&C's so i'll post them here 


----------------------------------------------------------------

_Skyline Owners Midnight Tunnel Run

Terms and Conditions

1. Registration

a. All vehicles wishing to participate in the Tunnel Run must register at the meeting
point in Howdon Yard, Tyne View Terrace, Willington Quay, NE28 6UL. You will be
provided with a disc to display on the dashboard or windscreen of your car. You
must display your Tunnel Run disc in order to gain access to the tunnel.

b. Vehicles will be taken under escort by TT2 staff to a waiting area adjacent to the
Tyne Tunnel tolls plaza. The vehicle tunnel will be cleared of all other traffic before
the Tunnel Run commences. Your TT2 escort will indicate when you may enter the
tunnel. Please do not proceed into the tunnel until directed by TT2 staff.

c. TT2 reserves the right to forbid entry to the Tyne Tunnel should the Terms and
Conditions set out within this document not be adhered to.

2. Courtesy to Neighbours

a. There are residential neighbourhoods on both sides of the river close to the Tyne
Tunnel. Permission for the Tunnel Run to proceed is conditional upon no disturbance
being created for nearby residents.

b. DO NOT rev vehicle engines whilst waiting at Howdon Yard or at the Tyne Tunnel
plaza area. If possible leave engines turned off until you are invited to proceed to
the tunnel.

3. Road Traffic Laws

a. Please note that National Road Traffic Regulations apply within the Tyne Tunnel.
Failure to observe the Road Traffic Regulations may result in prosecution.

b. All vehicles participating in the Tunnel Run must be roadworthy, and fully insured.

4. Route

a. Vehicles will be escorted to the Tyne Tunnel from the meeting point at Howdon Yard by a TT2 patrol vehicle (see attached map for route). This route is only made
available for the purpose of the Tunnel Run and would not normally be available for
public access.

b. The Tunnel Run will commence on the north side of the Tyne Tunnel.

c. Upon exiting the Tyne Tunnel south of the river, vehicles are requested to proceed
to the A194 exit from the A19, in order to take the fifth exit from the roundabout,
and return to the Tyne Tunnel for the return leg of the Tunnel Run. Upon arrival at
the Tyne Tunnel, vehicles should wait at the entrance of the Tyne Tunnel, under
instruction from TT2 staff, until directed to enter the tunnel.

d. Upon completion of the second leg of the Tunnel Run you are requested to depart
the area via the A19 northbound. For vehicles wishing to return to South Tyneside,
or other destinations south of the Tyne Tunnel, vehicles should proceed to the A193
exit from the A19,(direction Wallsend) in order to rejoin the A19 southbound.

5. Fundraising

a. All proceeds from the Skyline Owners Midnight Tunnel Run will be donated to the
charity “Cash for Kids”. No payment will be made to TT2 Limited, other than for
direct donation to Cash for Kids.

6. Postponement or Abandonment of Event

a. Should it prove impossible to hold the Midnight Tunnel Run for reasons beyond the
organiser’s control, TT2 will not be held liable for any loss or inconvenience caused.

7. Liability

a. TT2 cannot accept responsibility for any damage, loss or injury incurred to vehicles
or participants during the Skyline Owners Midnight Tunnel Run event.

b. Tyne Tunnel By Laws apply. For further details please visit Tyne Tunnels - TT2 Limited_


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*I've vanished*

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards + mate in Glanza
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) Tonka (well it would be rude not to!)
20.) moonshine
21.) andrew gtst
22.) SPEEDR33PER NOT SURE YET
23.) total-nissan + Project cars (Skyline, Evo & Impreza)
24.) japdazza
25.) x.laura.x
26.) maccas666
27.) Deggers
28.) Clyde
29.) Dragonblade
30.) Joel Crooks
31.) derekh
32.) Lee Hammond
33.) InsanezeD (Strosek 300ZX)
34.) Soap (FTO)
35.) Wookie 9
36.) Yella
37.) steffanchyzak
38.) nrcrobbo (Robbo)
39.) big mick
40.) bigkev
41.) waller0604
42.) Dwavid
43.) Sharon
44.) Sharon's dad
45.) SIR33
46.) Wizard
47.) g35brit
48.) paul Dixon
49.) up-in-smoke__________________
50.) Blitzer (Hopefully will get the car back)
51.) dean jones
52.) craigieeb
53.) hesh
54.) r33 willie
55.) Smoody +3
56.) Gaz2002
57.) Charlie
58.)


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Your not the only one to have disappeared mate:-


From Page 2:-
1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates 
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) panrix + mate with RX8 (if OK)
20.) Andy Hornsby
21.)
22.)
23.)
24.)
25.)


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

join the gang!!

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards + mate in Glanza
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) Tonka (well it would be rude not to!)
20.) moonshine
21.) andrew gtst
22.) SPEEDR33PER NOT SURE YET
23.) total-nissan + Project cars (Skyline, Evo & Impreza)
24.) japdazza
25.) x.laura.x
26.) maccas666
27.) Deggers
28.) Clyde
29.) Dragonblade
30.) Joel Crooks
31.) derekh
32.) Lee Hammond
33.) InsanezeD (Strosek 300ZX)
34.) Soap (FTO)
35.) Wookie 9
36.) Yella
37.) steffanchyzak
38.) nrcrobbo (Robbo)
39.) big mick
40.) bigkev
41.) waller0604
42.) Dwavid
43.) Sharon
44.) Sharon's dad
45.) SIR33
46.) Wizard
47.) g35brit
48.) paul Dixon
49.) up-in-smoke__________________
50.) Blitzer (Hopefully will get the car back)
51.) dean jones
52.) craigieeb
53.) hesh
54.) r33 willie
55.) Smoody +3
56.) Gaz2002
57.) Charlie
58.) IMS (don't remove me again !!)
59.) Andy Hornsby


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

*Car park space*

That car park doesn't look like it'll take 20 cars never mind 200 

Are there any contingency plans to make sure we're not backing up and blocking the road?

Harry Potter at the Metro followed by lots of Tunnel noise - can't wait :flame:



markpriorgts-t said:


> lol i think daves just copied the list from SO.com
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

panrix said:


> That car park doesn't look like it'll take 20 cars never mind 200
> 
> Are there any contingency plans to make sure we're not backing up and blocking the road?
> 
> Harry Potter at the Metro followed by lots of Tunnel noise - can't wait :flame:


lol a few people have mentioned about the car park, and thats exactly what i intend to do harry potter on the afternoon then off to setup 

anyway some more info on how to get to the car park from the south side and a pic of the car park

lol not quite sure whats happening at the bottom roundabout but you get the idea

Directions to Howdon Yard Coming From South Side

And heres a better view of the car park as some thought it was a little small


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards + mate in Glanza
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) THE GTR Shop
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) Tonka (well it would be rude not to!)
20.) moonshine
21.) andrew gtst
22.) SPEEDR33PER NOT SURE YET
23.) total-nissan + Project cars (Skyline, Evo & Impreza)
24.) japdazza
25.) x.laura.x
26.) maccas666
27.) Deggers
28.) Clyde plus mate Andy in his car
29.) Dragonblade
30.) Joel Crooks
31.) derekh
32.) Lee Hammond
33.) InsanezeD (Strosek 300ZX)
34.) Soap (FTO)
35.) Wookie 9
36.) Yella
37.) steffanchyzak
38.) nrcrobbo (Robbo)
39.) big mick
40.) bigkev
41.) waller0604
42.) Dwavid
43.) Sharon
44.) Sharon's dad
45.) SIR33
46.) Wizard
47.) g35brit
48.) paul Dixon
49.) up-in-smoke__________________
50.) Blitzer (Hopefully will get the car back)
51.)dean jones
52.)craigieeb
53.)hesh
54.)r33 willie
55.)Smoody +3
56.) Gaz2002
57.)Chris23gtr
58.)DazzaGTRVspec
59.)Skywire
60.)OO__OO
61.)rossco371
62.)mad mike supra
63.) Ian Noller
64.) Raiser
65.) Skywire
66.) kyle7986
67.)Scotty 33gtr Hexham
68.)H8 TWD
69.) Chris_W(ST185) + 2 ST205's
70.)

weather looks to be faring up for tonight. 5' and light drizzle. There is also onsight catering available.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

davew said:


> 1.) MARKPRIOR
> 2.) benrichards + mate in Glanza
> 3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
> 4.) THE GTR Shop
> ...


Oy, Dave, stop using the wrong list and missing me off:chairshot or is that a subtle hint:nervous:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

1.) MARKPRIOR
2.) benrichards + mate in Glanza
3.) Jester350 + mate in monaro.
4.) 
5.) JM-Imports
6.) stus_gtrvspec (aslong as i aint working)
7.) MikeyR33
8.) Andygts
9.) mandyn and tony
10.) Peter n Karen
11.) Neil
12.) Border Reiver
13.) Texvandoodoo
14.) saltyno1
15.) stef
16.) endo
17.) LES GTS +maybe some mates
18.) richy (if its ok that i bring the s2000)
19.) Tonka (well it would be rude not to!)
20.) moonshine
21.) andrew gtst
22.) SPEEDR33PER NOT SURE YET
23.) total-nissan + Project cars (Skyline, Evo & Impreza)
24.) japdazza
25.) x.laura.x
26.) maccas666
27.) Deggers
28.) Clyde plus mate Andy in his car
29.) Dragonblade
30.) Joel Crooks
31.) derekh
32.) Lee Hammond
33.) InsanezeD (Strosek 300ZX)
34.) Soap (FTO)
35.) Wookie 9
36.) Yella
37.) steffanchyzak
38.) nrcrobbo (Robbo)
39.) big mick
40.) bigkev
41.) waller0604
42.) Dwavid
43.) Sharon
44.) Sharon's dad
45.) SIR33
46.) Wizard
47.) g35brit
48.) paul Dixon
49.) up-in-smoke__________________
50.) Blitzer (Hopefully will get the car back)
51.)dean jones
52.)craigieeb
53.)hesh
54.)r33 willie
55.)Smoody +3
56.) Gaz2002
57.)Chris23gtr
58.)DazzaGTRVspec
59.)Skywire
60.)OO__OO
61.)rossco371
62.)mad mike supra
63.) Ian Noller
64.) Raiser
65.) Skywire
66.) kyle7986
67.)Scotty 33gtr Hexham
68.)H8 TWD
69.) Chris_W(ST185) + 2 ST205's
70.) IMS
71.) Charlie.


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

I keep getting removed - is there a bouncer at the car park entrance with a list? If so, will I be told "you're not on the list, you're not coming in"?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

panrix said:


> I keep getting removed - is there a bouncer at the car park entrance with a list? If so, will I be told "you're not on the list, you're not coming in"?


No Mate

we just lifted it off the SO.Com forum and plonked it on here. Trying to keep all the lists running is a pain in the butt!!


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

no probs - leaving now


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

The whole meeting was a great success, well over 200 cars in attendance and 187+ at 2.45 a.m had ran through the tunnel with queues stretching back into the side roads. 

A massive thanks to our guy Mark Prior who pulled this amazing event together. 

Over £2000 raised for Charity.

The Tunnel staff were very pleased with the whole event and indicated that they would be more than happy to run this event again.


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Please ask them to dry the road through the tunnel next time  Oh yeah, and hold it during the Summer when, even though it will be raining, at least it won't be freezing 

I was glad I managed to get into the 2nd group as I could imagine still being sat there at 4am lol

I do hope there aren't too many complaints regarding noise as it's very difficult not to "warm" the engine when someone else is doing it next to you :GrowUp:

Thanks very much to the organisers - well done indeed 

And also thanks to the Traffic Plod for being nowhere to be seen when I briskly nipped South on the A19 afterwards :wavey:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's a brief video clip of the tunnel.

YouTube - Tyne Tunnel Midnight Run 2010.3gp


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Dave is that you screaming LOL


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dave is that you screaming LOL


:clap:

LOL no that would be me bricking it when we drifted towards the wall approx 56 seconds in 

Bloody brilliant though!


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

It was very slippy in there - I kept thinking about the replacement costs of an R35 frontal impact - not nice. Much worse on the return run I thought - the last bend before coming back out of the tunnel had me edging off to the right wall - scary $hit man 

When can we go again? lol


----------



## shoobydoo (Mar 17, 2007)

Can i just say been a member on here a while(Wannabe GTR owner Just not got the cash)i attended in my subaru and loved it.Weather was crap but hey.PS i was the guy who let the 450BHP red R34 GTR in front of me so as not to spoil his flat out run..Cheers again to the organisers.Best regards Mal...


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

That was me in the Red R34, thanks mate, however, the civic in front of you was worse. Gave him a good 60 second head start and had to break at the bottom of the straight and even after waiting 10-20 seconds, couldn't get it out of 2nd gear before catching him up 3 times in a row

p.s. it's only 420 (before everyone get's on my back about over-quoting my BHP)


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Quality night 
I've got a few vids, and pics... just need to get home and edit the video of me attempting to catch up with IMS  on the second run (in 1st / 2nd gear of course )

that last corner on the second run did get a bit hairy with the back stepping out


----------



## shoobydoo (Mar 17, 2007)

Anybody posting speeds or is that all hush hush:banned:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Well it was on cctv apprently inside the tunnel run and mark got no complaints??... over a tonn most people ha


I enjoyed the flames couple of members were poppin out cant wait to see the pictures they guys were taking at the beginnin of the tunnel....


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

shoobydoo said:


> Anybody posting speeds or is that all hush hush:banned:


on that first run i was behind you....
and the needle sailed past the 200kmh mark :runaway:

2nd run back was quicker, but i can't really tell from the video lol


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

endo said:


> on that first run i was behind you....
> and the needle sailed past the 200kmh mark :runaway:
> 
> 2nd run back was quicker, but i can't really tell from the video lol


PICTURESS VIDEOOS! pleasee! Theres nun of this in Canada! How are you guys allowed to do this?


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

It would 1 be childish 3 to post 2 speeds


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

Bellis_GTR said:


> PICTURESS VIDEOOS! pleasee! Theres nun of this in Canada! How are you guys allowed to do this?


I dunno but I'm really pleased that it was arranged - I've been through the tunnel several thousand times and never been as $hit scared as I was last night lol


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

x.laura.x said:


> Well it was on cctv apprently inside the tunnel run and mark got no complaints??... over a tonn most people ha
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the flames couple of members were poppin out cant wait to see the pictures they guys were taking at the beginnin of the tunnel....


Where are those pics going to be posted?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i dont no there is some on skyline owners... i think i found the member and he will post rest of them tomorrow...


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

it was a good night well worth the drive, just hope there is another one with a bit less rain


----------



## shoobydoo (Mar 17, 2007)

Well IMS, all i will say is every thing our lass told me not to do went rightout the window and when i hit *** MPH our lass said "enough now" MY BAD OR WHAT.:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a selection of photos...


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Well what can I say,

Thanks to everyone that made this happen, In particular Tamsin Greulich (TT2), Ron Henderson (TT2), all the TT2 Staff that braved the elements on the night, Max Boost (NESF), our own little Gizmo (so.com), My Mrs Lesley - Max Boosts Mrs Tracey and there daughter Jade For selling the passes all night, RX Jamie (NEMM), J-M Imports & The GTR Shop

The event had a massive turn out, the Main car park was flooded and the entry point in was to muddy to put cars through, I stood in it and sank around 3”. This caused a little traffic chaos but we did the best with what we had, this meant a longer waiting time than expected which I can only apologise for, however this was totally out of our / TT2’s control

Other than that it seemed like everyone including the tunnel staff enjoyed the night, there was a massive variety of cars on show through out the night, Skylines, Evos, Supras, Scoobys, Starlets, Celicas & many more

The amount raised was just shy of £2,000 im sure with a little nagging I’ll get that up to the £2k mark

It was great to see lots of old faces, and meet plenty of new ones. If I didn’t get the chance to stop and talk sorry.

Some great pictures and videos emerging, keep an eye out for the features in the Total magazines and Banzai


Lastly 

THANKYOU!! To all that turned out in the poor weather and stuck your hand in your pocket for this great cause – Metro Radios Cash 4 Kids. I Hope you all enjoyed the run which as far as we can tell is the first closed tunnel run of this type in the United Kingdom. Another first for the Northeast & Skylineowner.com

All the Thank you texts / calls / Forum posts over the last day or so are much appreciated, I’ll keep thinking up new ideas and continue to bring events like this to the Northeast as it’s something we are definitely lacking! Also makes a change from the usual sit in a car park meet lol

Oh and for all that asked I managed to get my run done near 3:30 am lol not bad being there from 10:20 lol


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Heres the photos from SO.com, the pro guys will have theres up in a day or 2

Tyne Tunnel 2010 Pic & Vid Thread - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

panrix said:


> I dunno but I'm really pleased that it was arranged - I've been through the tunnel several thousand times and never been as $hit scared as I was last night lol


hahahaha awesome,

Belive me it took allot of planning to get it running. Over 4 months of meetings, Unpaid time off work etc.... Was it worth it ???



*HELL YES!*


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Videos ive found so far 

YouTube - skyline tunnel run


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

So, its badly edited currently.... my laptop was being fickle at lunch and kept bombing out, so the intro where i was going to have some credits etc is a bit long and boring lol. (i'll redo it properly and put it on youtube, but i guess you guys just want to see the action, and not the gloss lol)

2xvids of the two runs, one from the in car camera and the other more exiting video from my g/fs iphone.

just click the pic


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

awesome vid matey, nice to meet you aswell, even though i probs looked like a drowned rat lol


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

cheers man, i've gotta polish it a bit more, but at least it covers the action part.
Was good to meet you to, i know the feeling though... i was foolish enough to leave my jacket on the sofa at home.. didnt feel like the 300mile round trip to collect it though 

didnt get that many pics, since i forgot to charge my SLR :S ooops.



although, i still managed to catch some of the folk dancing action that was happening in the queue


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

^^^ i see a caption competition lol


*"you puuut yourrrr Left foot in your left foot out thats what its allll aboouut oooooooohhhh okey cokey cokey"*


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Great night guys, cheers Mark, Dave and everyone who forgave there beds to help us do the runs.

I managed to get there early, so was second in the queue!!!!!!!! Great fun. Just can't wait for the summer run when it's dry, god it was slippy and with cold brakes! Bottom mussels did a bit of overtime on the return run:chuckle:

Endo, great video mate and nice to see you again. 

Shame the weather was so bad

Can'twait for the new tunnel to open.

Ian, so should have taken up dance lessons with Sue, your stance is all wrong.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Just like to say a Massive thanks to Dave @ The GTR Shop, he has just called to say he will be topping up the money raised to £2000


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Endo, great video mate and nice to see you again.


Cheers man 
It was great seeing you again, lol... i would have like to have seen your second gear run 



markpriorgts-t said:


> Just like to say a Massive thanks to Dave @ The GTR Shop, he has just called to say he will be topping up the money raised to £2000


Nice one! 

------


Stuck the video on youtube now that i've done editing it the best i can lol, it'll save me some bandwith

YouTube - Mid Night - Tyne Tunnel Run 2010

-----


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

love the edited version


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Good man Dave


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Heres the main albums from the night guys, feel free to post on other forums

Johns Album
Tunnel Run Nov 2010 pictures by big_john1 - Photobucket

Kevs (KAS-Images.co.uk)Album – Password = password1 (Me in my 32 at the start of the album after nearly 6 hours in the rain lol)
Login to a private Photobucket.com album

Big Reds Album
tyne tunnel runs pictures by bigredbmw_2010 - Photobucket


Skylineowners Pic & Vid Thread – Tyne Tunnel 2010 Pic & Vid Thread - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

one of the best videos of the event so far me thinks 

Put together by the Scottish contingent of Skylineowners.com

YouTube - Tyne Tunnel Run 2010 Skyline


Look out for the features in the next Total Evo / Impreza / Nissan / Honda Magazines & Banzai


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

markpriorgts-t said:


> one of the best videos of the event so far me thinks
> 
> Put together by the Scottish contingent of Skylineowners.com
> 
> ...


Excellent vid


----------

